# Dermal-Soothe Anti-Itch products



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have not used these products, this might be an alternative. You might try a "limited ingredient" type of food, there are several to choose from... Or at least a gluten free food. 
As far as itchy skin, I like to add a spoonful of bacon grease... (fish oil caps. gave my girls runny stools) to add fatty acid that helps with the itching. I also use a good tea-tree oil shampoo. If you can't find one use baby shampoo and add the tea-tree oil to it. It soothes the skin and helps heal any places that have become inflamed.
Good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

If your dog is scratching herself raw, you can also use sudocrem or any zinc oxide product used for diaper rashes on the small wounds that result from excessive scratching.


----------

